
Show HN: Anwendo - alexvu
https://anwendo.com
======
alexvu
Hello Hacker News Community,

I'm founder, will be very glad about any feedback.

Thanks, Alex

------
sophisticateds
does it support file uploads?

~~~
alexvu
Yes, it does - it captures file upload event and you can customize test files
afterwords.

